

Rails Console Tips - sathishmanohar
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3176-three-quick-rails-console-tips

======
phillmv
My personal favourite:

    
    
        gem install pry
        pry -r ./config/environment
    

(or add pry-rails to your Gemfile)

<http://pry.github.com/>

~~~
JonnieCache
Pry is indeed amazing.

Don't miss the various extensions which are out there:

[http://banisterfiend.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/the-pry-
ecosys...](http://banisterfiend.wordpress.com/2012/02/14/the-pry-ecosystem/)

You can give it basic debugger stepping abilities, you can do remote sessions,
you can have it automatically drop in a REPL before an exception, repair it,
and carry on, it's amazing. Really shows off the power of ruby.

------
nyrb
it would be nice to have a community site where people can share some tricks
in any programming languages/tools.

Similar site I have been waiting for since Feb:
<http://rubyreloaded.com/trickshots/>

